# Anyone ever used a Biorb Life?



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

That baby right there. This tanke is awesome looking imo-- it's 8 gallons, and it's like... pretty much everything I love about the dinky terrible betta bowl designs. But without the terrible. I'd really really like to save up and get one.. but I've got a few reservations. Like how does it work-- and can I put a heater in it neatly, ect? I was wondering if anyone here has used the Biorb Life tanks. They're really quite expensive, but my birthday's coming up. And I really would like to get a nice new tank and perhaps one more fish. xD


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

Im not sure. i dont have it. but i have a 2 gallon thats the same exact shape. just on a smaller scale. they have a tropical heater kit. and its powered by an undergravel filter. to me it seems very over priced. its nice. but i dont think its that fancy. zoomed makes a betta condo, that comes in a rectangular shape. and it looks almost the same. all youd need to do was buy a small filter, and a small heater too.

hope this helps.


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Is it made of acrylic? It has an under ground filter? I would find something stronger and easier to clean, the opening on top is not large at all


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

It's made of acrylic and apparently has an undergravel filter, yes. However I really like the size it comes in 8 gallons is a lovely amount of space. The zoo med ones are pretty tempting-- I just wish that the rectangle cam in 2 gallons too.

I suppose next time I go to petco I can get more info on the biorb life set. I'm not sure how easy to clean it would be, ect. Apparently from what i heard it's actually got some sort of built in hidden place for a heater too?


----------



## elsilerjr (Apr 26, 2011)

i have the Biube 9 gallon and i loved it. That one seems a little better as mine is round and sometimes when hes on the sides i cant really see him that well.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

$300 on amazon? HOLY ASDFKJASDFKLAJSDFKLJ...

It should be made of gold for that price for an 8 gallon tank... lordy.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

elijahfeathers said:


> It's made of acrylic and apparently has an undergravel filter, yes. However I really like the size it comes in 8 gallons is a lovely amount of space. The zoo med ones are pretty tempting-- I just wish that the rectangle cam in 2 gallons too.
> 
> The zoomed rectangle one does come in a 2 gallon version. thats what im keeping my guy in for now.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

you have a link to that tank splendid? its really nice


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

omg I think actually everything (but the fish) is from biorb on that photo..


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Undergravel filters are crap. You will have to tear up your whole tank just to clean them.


----------



## Splendid Veil (May 14, 2011)

newarkhiphop said:


> you have a link to that tank splendid? its really nice


this ones in black
http://www.petmountain.com/show_pro...gle&utm_medium=datafeed&utm_term=11442-525253

you can also google "zoomed betta condo 2 gallon rectangle"

and thats what i came up with

tell me if the link works.
(if it doesnt, ill find you another one)


----------



## ollief9 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alex09 said:


> Undergravel filters are crap. You will have to tear up your whole tank just to clean them.


biOrbs do not have undergravel filtration. Basically, at the bottom of the aquarium, there are a collection of ceramic stones which are used as bio-media. These sit below the gravel and water is pulled through these and onto the second stage of filtration, which consists of a small sponge cartridge through which water is pulled by the bubble lift. This explains the bubbles going up the middle. The clean water returns through the bubbles.


----------

